# The most suitable over trousers for commuting



## knonist (26 Sep 2010)

The most suitable over trousers for commuting



Hi, can someone please suggest a pair of over trousers which is suitable for a 10miles commute (20 miles return). I don’t like feeling hot and hopefully it should be packable.

It would be a bonus if I can use it in the summer / warmer months too!

Thanks


----------



## Plax (26 Sep 2010)

knonist said:


> The most suitable over trousers for commuting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you'll be hard pressed to find a pair of waterproofs that won't cause a "boil in the bag" effect. I wear normal hiking waterproof trousers or rain legs which are good in light - medium rain but in heavy rain you get wet shins; http://www.rainlegs.co.uk/

Might be worth reading the reviews on the wiggle site for various waterproof trousers;
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/cycle/7/Trousers_-_Cycle_Waterproof/

I've personally given up on finding the perfect waterproof trouser.


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2010)

I've just bought some Altura Night Vision ones,yet to wear them but they will be winter only pants,they look like they'll be far too warm to wear yet.
I'll certainly be seen at night now





Montane do a lightweight one,very packable but doubt they are fully waterproof.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Sep 2010)

Plax said:


> I think you'll be hard pressed to find a pair of waterproofs that won't cause a "boil in the bag" effect. I wear normal hiking waterproof trousers or rain legs which are good in light - medium rain but in heavy rain you get wet shins; http://www.rainlegs.co.uk/
> 
> Might be worth reading the reviews on the wiggle site for various waterproof trousers;
> http://www.wiggle.co...cle_Waterproof/
> ...



+1 for rainlegs

pack down small(ish)

I found normal overtrousers to flappy and boil in the bag.

Rainlegs keep the top of your legs dry, if you have mudguards on your lower legs do not get to wet anyway.


----------



## HLaB (26 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> I've just bought some Altura Night Vision ones,yet to wear them but they will be winter only pants,they look like they'll be far too warm to wear yet.
> I'll certainly be seen at night now
> 
> 
> ...




The Montane ones are certainly light, breathable, packable but like you think aren't all that waterproof they do me for emergencies on my short commute. The other thing unsurprising they are not that robust and I've caught mine a couple of times at the ankles on the chainring.

I've the nightvisions too for winter but unfortunately they are not that waterproof any more either. I made the mistake of putting them in the washing machine  and the white lining (waterproofing) has started to come away in places. In winter though and especially undamaged they are great for warmth/ waterproofing.


----------



## knonist (26 Sep 2010)

anyone tried the dhb event or the Gore Alp GT?
I normally wear a pair of normal office trousers for my commute, so rainlegs might be a bit cold....


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2010)

I've got the Montane jacket Hlab and that is the same,nice and light but the 1st sign of rain and it's pretty useless tbh.
Good for summer as a be seen jacket,but will be going back to my Endura boil in the bag,together with the NV over-trousers for the winter.
I've looked at E-vent stuff and Goretex but I wonder if it's worth spending that kind of money on something I might only use a few times a year.


----------



## MacB (26 Sep 2010)

knonist said:


> anyone tried the dhb event or the Gore Alp GT?
> I normally wear a pair of normal office trousers for my commute, so rainlegs might be a bit cold....



I've tried wearing proper waterproof trousers, tres expensive goretex ones and, unless it's really cold and you don't cycle too fast, you'll boil in them. For commuting I just accept I'll get wet and have a change of cycle gear for each direction. I work on 3 days worth so, 6 sets of bib shorts, 6 base layers, 3 sets of Ron Hill style waisted longs, 3 micro fleeces, 1 jacket, 2 lots of footwear, and 2 lots of gloves.

I wear fresh bib shorts for each leg regardless of the weather, a fresh base layer if needed and fresh socks, basically next to the skin is changed each ride. A microfleece will dry during the day as will leggings but I like to have a spare pair of gloves as they won't always dry in time.

The only time I wear the waterproof trousers is if I'm cycling somewhere that I can't change and need to be dry for, but it does mean a slow cycle.


----------



## knonist (26 Sep 2010)

MacB said:


> I've tried wearing proper waterproof trousers, tres expensive goretex ones and, unless it's really cold and you don't cycle too fast, you'll boil in them. For commuting I just accept I'll get wet and have a change of cycle gear for each direction. I work on 3 days worth so, 6 sets of bib shorts, 6 base layers, 3 sets of Ron Hill style waisted longs, 3 micro fleeces, 1 jacket, 2 lots of footwear, and 2 lots of gloves.
> 
> I wear fresh bib shorts for each leg regardless of the weather, a fresh base layer if needed and fresh socks, basically next to the skin is changed each ride. A microfleece will dry during the day as will leggings but I like to have a spare pair of gloves as they won't always dry in time.
> 
> The only time I wear the waterproof trousers is if I'm cycling somewhere that I can't change and need to be dry for, but it does mean a slow cycle.




That's alot of of gear to carry around!
and alot to wash too....


----------



## Mac66 (26 Sep 2010)

Regardless of whether it's tops or bottoms, I think if you want waterproof, you are going to have to accept something that will involve a degree of boil-in-the-bag.<BR><BR>However I have been using Altura Nightvision trousers for my commute, and although I find my legs get a bit damp (from sweat rather than rain) it's not particularly uncomfortable. They do have excellent reflectivity, which regardless of arguments as to effectiveness, I do feel would count in my favour in certain legal situations.<BR><BR>I have had mine for three years now, so they are certainly durable but I would say only use for cold/winter days. <BR><BR>Craft do some rainpants that look reasonably priced, but I have no experience of these


----------



## Jezston (27 Sep 2010)

I have a pair of Gore Ultra Pants. Ultra Pants! 

They are great. I don't find they get too hot at all. I had them on for my ride in this morning with thermals underneath after massively misjudging the temperature. Was warm, but certainly wasn't boiling.

My upper body however with a Nike thermal layer and fleece lined Altura Night Vision jacket was a different story altogether...


----------



## MacB (27 Sep 2010)

Jezston said:


> I have a pair of Gore Ultra Pants. Ultra Pants!



 do they still swish like a shellsuit?


----------



## 4F (27 Sep 2010)

Ron hill bikesters.


----------



## knonist (27 Sep 2010)

the gore over trousers seems pretty good but £107.......


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Sep 2010)

MacB said:


> I wear fresh bib shorts for each leg



now that...I'd like to see.

do you wear a seperate shirt on each arm too?


----------



## johnr (27 Sep 2010)

"I think you'll be hard pressed to find a pair of waterproofs that won't cause a "boil in the bag" effect. I wear normal hiking waterproof trousers or rain legs which are good in light - medium rain but in heavy rain you get wet shins; http://www.rainlegs.co.uk/"

+ ANOTHER 1


----------



## Jezston (27 Sep 2010)

MacB said:


> do they still swish like a shellsuit?




My boss once told me I wouldn't have much chance of sneaking up on someone wearing them after he heard me walking down the corridor shortly after I arrived at work


----------



## adam23 (27 Sep 2010)

i got some light weight callaway gold ones and they are great, windproof top and and bottoms and they go over the shoes just enough.
being crap at golf and wasting my money on fancy stuff didnt pay off until i bought a bike lol


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2010)

adam23 said:


> i got some light weight callaway gold ones and they are great, windproof top and and bottoms and they go over the shoes just enough.
> being crap at golf and wasting my money on fancy stuff didnt pay off until i bought a bike lol



When I 1st got into cycling last year that's what I did too adam,used all my golf gear like overtrousers,water-proof jacket etc,trouble is they are just not designed for cycling,pants were too short and too wide at the bottoms with no adjustment.Jackets were too heavy,with pockets at front which is not where you need them when on a bike.
Good for starters but you're much better off buying the right kit.


----------



## - Baz - (27 Sep 2010)

4F said:


> Ron hill bikesters.


+1. Excellent kit, but you may have to hunt a bit for them. The Ronhill tracksters are pretty much identical, apart from a higher cut back on the bikester and may be easier to find. The DXB ones are water resistant, too (but not waterproof). Dry in an hour, though.


----------



## knonist (27 Sep 2010)

- Baz - said:


> +1. Excellent kit, but you may have to hunt a bit for them. The Ronhill tracksters are pretty much identical, apart from a higher cut back on the bikester and may be easier to find. The DXB ones are water resistant, too (but not waterproof). Dry in an hour, though.



even for the event stuff?


----------

